# scam or for real?



## sigridshurte (Dec 18, 2007)

found this and was like ...you got to be kidding
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/741605.html

quote:


*Adorable white face baby capuchin monkeys for sale*




[ Reptiles and Amphibians ] 

Posted by *aariza1980* (Petrie Brisbane) on 18-Dec-07 02:13 PM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement email *[email protected]* 

i have available 12 weeks old male and female
capuchin baby monkeys ready for loving homes.they are
diapers trained,vet checked raised in a decent and
socialized home .they all have very good
temperament with kids and other pets and will be coming
with all documents and a hand Manuel to help you on how
to take care of them.interested pet lovers should email me for details
at
[email protected]


[ Reptiles and Amphibians ]


----------



## Miss B (Dec 18, 2007)

Lol do you have to ask? :lol:

I'm sure if you email them for more info you'll get the usual spiel about how they are overseas tracking a rare bird species (the Bannermans Turaco?) for the WWE and how they just last week shipped some animals to a friend in Brisbane  Then they will offer to send them to you for no cost, with a CITES permit of course, as long as you cover the shipping fee of course


----------



## MatE (Dec 18, 2007)

Ill take one lol


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 18, 2007)

sigridshurte said:


> will be coming with all documents


Yeah, like a carbon copy of the bribe cheque...


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 18, 2007)

it wouldn't suprise me one bit, its easy to get things into the country .


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 18, 2007)

lol i would be im to chicken LOL


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 18, 2007)

I might get a couple to play with my tiger cubs....


----------



## lachie96 (Dec 18, 2007)

i live pretty much in the suburb right next to them so i could just say yeah ill come round and look at them. Then id just wait to see wat the excuse in his response would be.


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 18, 2007)

lachie96 said:


> i live pretty much in the suburb right next to them so i could just say yeah ill come round and look at them. Then id just wait to see wat the excuse in his response would be.



It's a win win situation! If they're real you get to play with monkeys, if it's a scam you get to humour us with their response!


----------



## Miss B (Dec 18, 2007)

lachie96 said:


> i live pretty much in the suburb right next to them so i could just say yeah ill come round and look at them. Then id just wait to see wat the excuse in his response would be.


 
Their response will be, "We are overseas at the moment and have brought them with us, but don't have time to look after them, etc" or some variation of the above. I guarantee you


----------



## adbacus (Dec 18, 2007)

Forget about them, I can do you all a better deal with marmosets and tarsiers. They're easier to housebreak and aren't as fussy eaters. 

Am willing to deliver....


----------



## jessb (Dec 18, 2007)

"a hand Manuel to help you on how to take care of them."

Que?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 18, 2007)

No it's not a scam, i've already picked up two breeding pairs of these monkeys.

They had an orangutan to... but I don't like gingers....


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone want to buy a Fuzzy Kwompledomp? Cute, very affectionate, low maintenance pets. Only $35 each.


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 18, 2007)

slim6y said:


> No it's not a scam, i've already picked up two breeding pairs of these monkeys.
> 
> They had an orangutan to... but I don't like gingers....



Have you got any hatchies this season?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a rip off Sdaji, you can tell you're lying... They go for a minimum of $600 - stop scamming us with these ridiculous underpriced Fuzzy Kwompledomplings.... Yes.. that's the correct pluralisation! I have TWO! And, although they look suprisingly like guinea pigs I was assured they were Fuzzy Kwompledomplings... Guinea Fuzzy Kwompledomplings to be precise.... And they were $600 each!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 18, 2007)

abbott75 said:


> Have you got any hatchies this season?



Don't be silly, they're not called hatchlings... they're called babies... and no.. they haven't bred... they got eaten by my anaconda I got from the same site... sore subject OK!

When I went in to resuce them I tripped over the komodo... and by then it was too late... 

The guinea fuzzy kwompledomplings are still ok tho


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 18, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Don't be silly, they're not called hatchlings... they're called babies... and no.. they haven't bred... they got eaten by my anaconda I got from the same site... sore subject OK!
> 
> When I went in to resuce them I tripped over the komodo... and by then it was too late...
> 
> The guinea fuzzy kwompledomplings are still ok tho



Why were they in an enclosure together!?:shock:

Were you trying to breed a *gasp!* HYBRID!?!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 18, 2007)

Again, if you haven't got anything productive to say abbott75 then don't say it at all... No.. i wasn't trying to make super moncondas.... It's a silly notion... The anaconda escaped when I was cleaning out the chameleon enclosure - it was an accident.... I mean it's quite easy to lose a 30 metre long snake... they're camoflaged you know. Well, anyways, a series of unfortunate circumstances happened... and the komodo got out when the monkeys stole my keys... they ooooh oooooh ahhh ahhhh'd but didn't see the anaconda... because of the camoflage... and the anaconda had already eaten them all... by time I got to it and tripped over the komodo...

Anyways... the anaconda is still on the lose and it has a taste for monkeys.


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 18, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Again, if you haven't got anything productive to say abbott75 then don't say it at all... No.. i wasn't trying to make super moncondas.... It's a silly notion... The anaconda escaped when I was cleaning out the chameleon enclosure - it was an accident.... I mean it's quite easy to lose a 30 metre long snake... they're camoflaged you know. Well, anyways, a series of unfortunate circumstances happened... and the komodo got out when the monkeys stole my keys... they ooooh oooooh ahhh ahhhh'd but didn't see the anaconda... because of the camoflage... and the anaconda had already eaten them all... by time I got to it and tripped over the komodo...
> 
> Anyways... the anaconda is still on the lose and it has a taste for monkeys.



Oh my condolences! I think I might contact the advertiser, explain you plight and take the monkeys into protective custody! 

I'll have to feed the boa first though... Anyone have a goat?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 18, 2007)

ps - yes, it's a chameleonconda... don't have a go at me for hybridisation... i thought it'd be cool... but yes.. it changes colour and I can't find it anywhere!

pps - if you find you have a large chameleonconda in your house (you probably won't see it till you trip over it) make sure you take any small children away....


----------



## slim6y (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's a pic of my chameleonconda stalking a poor inocent birdie... The bird didn't know what had hit him!

See how hard he is to find... so stop mocking me!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 18, 2007)

slim6y said:


> make sure you take any small children away....



the chameleonconda should take care of that!


----------



## Tsidasa (Dec 18, 2007)

i would like a monkey


----------



## Miss B (Dec 18, 2007)

No you don't Jen, they throw poo at you


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 18, 2007)

Wouldn't suprise me if it was at all true.
I know a guy that had a monkey (called spank  )
And yes they do through crap at you( i nick named it whoflungdung) and try to bite etc.They start out cute and nice and then become a "teenager"


----------



## mindthesole (Dec 18, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Here's a pic of my chameleonconda stalking a poor inocent birdie... The bird didn't know what had hit him!
> 
> See how hard he is to find... so stop mocking me!



jeez that anaconda looks like a mudlark!

and that grass looks like your anaconda! 

I knew i shouldn't have eaten acid on a tuesday!!!


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 18, 2007)

pmsl


----------



## slim6y (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, some of you still seem to be thinking this is made up - well it's not... Now I have edited the picture, and as you can see I am not a dab hand at photoshop so you KNOW full well I couldn't have photoshoped this snake into the picture.

Now I have clearly labeled the snake's head, tail and the bird locations. You can clearly make it out with the labelling - there's NO photoshop editing at all, other than the arrows that I drew and the words. Otherwise, this is the actual picture.

Now, once again, I can't stress it enough, this snake has the taste for monkey and I believe it will eat children if it could.

So please please please keep your eye out for it - i really want it returned.

Description:

The snake is around 30metres long (90 feet) and has chameleon abilities - it's able to change colour to suit the background to avoid detection - and it's incredibly effective at it.


----------



## dintony (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh my god... I see it now...... wow it does the whole chameleon thing really well.


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 18, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Now, once again, I can't stress it enough, this snake has the taste for monkey and I believe it will eat children if it could.



I'd recommend it. It's how I feed my boa and surprisingly cost effective. I feed it once every nine months, breed my own food and claim the baby bonus. 

I tried to get it on to fresh killed, but it only takes live:?


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 18, 2007)

Slim i can totally see it!
I had to squint my eyes, tilt my head, and stamp my foot on the ground whilst wiggling my ears and clicking my tongue, but i seen it.

So it has a taste for monkeys you say?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Isis (Dec 18, 2007)

I see it I see it........it may be all the alcohol but I see it......


----------



## jessb (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't you people have housework to do or something???!!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

jessb said:


> Don't you people have housework to do or something???!!!!!



No, I get my monkey waiters to do it for me... they work for peanuts - and sometimes banannas - don't you have monkey waiters - you must have if you have time to write things like you do


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> No, I get my monkey waiters to do it for me... they work for peanuts - and sometimes banannas - don't you have monkey waiters - you must have if you have time to write things like you do



Those poor monkeys! I have slaves for that, they're good boa food too, the threat always keeps them on their toes


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

*Definately a scam.*

I sent them this.
Hi my name is Neeander. As i said in the subject i must have a monkey. How
> much are they? Maybe i should get two. Then they could breed. Are they all
> from the same parents or are there pairs that are not brother and sister.
> I would prefer that they are not related. How many do you have because i
> have shown this to few of my friends. They said if i get some they will have
> to get them too. I was thinking that two might get lonely. Maybe four is
> better. How much do you want for more than six as i definately want four
> and my friend wants two. By the way money is not an issue. I will pay top
> dollar to get some monkeys. I own a construction company so i will be able
> to build them a palace to live in. I was thinking of building an enclosure
> of 500 square metres. Would that be enough room to house at least four of
> these monkeys. My wife and children have just gotten home. They say that
> four wouldn't be enough. How many do you have. I am thinking that maybe ten
> would be a better number. Then i could breed them and sell them aswell. If
> you don't have enough would you be able to import some more for me as i don't
> have an import licence and i really think after talking with my wife and
> children that we must get ten of your monkeys. My wife has just looked up
> a photo of them on google. She is in love and says she must have them.
> Please you must not sell these to anyone else. What my wife asks for she
> must have.
> Thank you so very much. Please be in contact soon so we can arrange how you
> would like payment.
> Thank you.
> Neeander.
> 


The Name neeander is short for neeanderthol. I don't think they even read my email. Just click and send. This is what i got back this morning.

hello
thanks for your mail regarding my little cutie white face capuchin monkey .
she is still available and will be going to a loving and caring
home only where she will be able to get all the love and affection
she needs and gets lots of tlc ok.she is current on all her shots,with the following
Petpassport
international health certificate
Import and Export certificates
vaccination records and this are the documents needed to own a monkey in Australia.she 3months old
and she has gotten all her wormings has a wonderful temperament
and a great personality, she is potty trained and pad trained and will
love to take naps with you ,.she is not spayed and will not go to any
breeder"no breeders"i just relocated to Cameroon for a peace corp
volunteers seminar from Darwin and i cannot give my little cutie baby monkey all the
love
and affection she needs so thats why i am looking for a loving and
carting
home for her where she will be able to fine love and great affection
she has
never been sick and will go to responsible pet parents only.what will be needed to get the monkey back into Australia are:
Airfare - International: $750 AUD
Quarantine required testing and vaccinations: $300 AUD
Import Permit:$60 Australian
Australia Quarantine Fee:$250 AUD
Agent's fees (to handle last part of process): $450 AUD
Making a total of $1810+1000 for her adoption=$2810 AUD
.she is called Timi .i have a few question
where do you live??
do you have any kids??
how soon do you intend to have the monkey??
have you had a monkey before??i will be waiting to hear from you asap
thanks and have a splendid day
You can call me at 00237-9415-4463
10 monkeys at 2810 each. Anyone wanna give me a loan?


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 19, 2007)

slim, i just checked my sea monkeys and theyre ok, you have me really worried with this chameleonconda on the loose


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 19, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> slim, i just checked my sea monkeys and theyre ok, you have me really worried with this chameleonconda on the loose



You're in Sydney, so don't worry. It's only Cairns monkeys in danger :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 19, 2007)

But its a big snake, could have camoflauged its self and hitched a ride anywhere by now.
Infact, it could be anywhere, im walking around squinting my eyes and tilting my head incase i see the rogue chameleonconda anywhere. :lol:

And i have my St Pitdoberweelerbull on the look out too, but it keeps barking at the flies :shock:


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

Any pics of that becs? I'd like to see that one, I think you're just making stuff up now.

To raginreptile:

You should now ask for a pic of the monkey, but clearly state you're thinking this is a scam, it sounds to good to be true. So in the pic ask for a pic of them and make sure they're holding a sign so that you know it's them. The sign should read something like monkey spanker 

That's the only way you'll send them money!


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 19, 2007)

hahaha thats funny ....a bit disturbing that they asked about your children..PEDAFILES they are going to come to your house and get the anaconda that they found in the streets *cough cough*SLIM6Y and they are going to eat your children aaaaaaaa


----------



## Vala (Dec 19, 2007)

I was actually thinking of buying one of those monkeys the other day, but I actually came across a nice pair of fire breathing dragons, they make great companions for the dogs


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 19, 2007)

mmmm you no i hered that they go well with dogs what a great idea for a pet


----------



## Ryan93 (Dec 19, 2007)

i recon it is a scam cause it would be pretty much hard 2 get in aus


----------



## gail_mac (Dec 19, 2007)

I emailed them but they didnt awnser me back......

Boo Hoo I want one.......lol


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Any pics of that becs? I'd like to see that one, I think you're just making stuff up now.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ill show you pics of my dog when i see pics of you hugging your komodo holding a sign saying 'im the real slim shady' 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 19, 2007)

gail mac lol one of the guys already e mailed them but they will proble get back to you


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ill show you pics of my dog when i see pics of you hugging your komodo holding a sign saying 'im the real slim shady'
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Unfortunately becs, when i tripped over the komodo I accidentally ruptured his pancreas, I opted to do home internet surgery by using scissors, nail clippers, nail file, a ball of string, some black cotton, some white cotton and a set of Klenex Tissues - the most absorbent tissue on the market. 

Well, anyway, to cut a long story short, I broke the scissors while making the first incision - who'd have thought that a komodo would have such tough skin... So I used the nail clippers to slowly cut open the komodo's belly, I found the ruptured pancreas and began to sew it up with the black cotton. I got my monkey waiters to hand me all the utensils, as that was far more sterile than me doing it. And I finished the operation with the white cotton and mopped up any of the blood with the Klenex Tissues, the most absorbent tissue on the market - it's ribbed for more surface area... Well.. anyways, it appears the komodo died from a cross stitch.. very painful  I was very sad. After all those minutes of looking up how to do pancreas surgery on the net it was wasted.

But I am happy to show a pic of me holding the chamelonconda


----------



## ozianimals (Dec 19, 2007)

Please do I couldn't quite see it in the pic earlier maybe it was the grass......I hadn't had any at that point........:lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Really*



sigridshurte said:


> it wouldn't suprise me one bit, its easy to get things into the country .



Really!!!!! do tell!!!


----------



## nickamon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ladies, gents, everyone: you do not want a monkey as a pet.


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 19, 2007)

nickamon said:


> Ladies, gents, everyone: you do not want a monkey as a pet.


From that site:


> No federal laws regulate private ownership, and only nine states ban individuals from owning nonhuman primates.


BAHAHAHHAHAHA, so you can own humans? So my boa food breeding program is legal? Good!


----------



## major (Dec 19, 2007)

i looked after a monkey for about a year.... i was so glad when my mother inlaw got better and went home, i so hated it when she threw poo at me. and the smell geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzeeesssssssssss


----------



## m.punja (Dec 19, 2007)

defidently real. I just bought a pair, male and female. Just no one tell the DSE  :lol:


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 19, 2007)

m.punja said:


> defidently real. I just bought a pair, male and female. Just no one tell the DSE  :lol:



Food for Happy, no doubt?


----------



## m.punja (Dec 19, 2007)

no thats why i breed cats....eik hang on, lol


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Unfortunately becs, when i tripped over the komodo I accidentally ruptured his pancreas, I opted to do home internet surgery by using scissors, nail clippers, nail file, a ball of string, some black cotton, some white cotton and a set of Klenex Tissues - the most absorbent tissue on the market.
> 
> Well, anyway, to cut a long story short, I broke the scissors while making the first incision - who'd have thought that a komodo would have such tough skin... So I used the nail clippers to slowly cut open the komodo's belly, I found the ruptured pancreas and began to sew it up with the black cotton. I got my monkey waiters to hand me all the utensils, as that was far more sterile than me doing it. And I finished the operation with the white cotton and mopped up any of the blood with the Klenex Tissues, the most absorbent tissue on the market - it's ribbed for more surface area... Well.. anyways, it appears the komodo died from a cross stitch.. very painful  I was very sad. After all those minutes of looking up how to do pancreas surgery on the net it was wasted.
> 
> But I am happy to show a pic of me holding the chamelonconda



Gee slim, you have the worst luck when it comes to pets!
Remind me not to get you or the monkey watiers to herpsit for me


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2007)

What are you cooking in that lab slim?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

cement said:


> What are you cooking in that lab slim?



At the moment some komodo eye fillets - actually very tastey... not as much like chicken as lacies - probably more like a cross between olive python and whale... that's the best description i can give you.


----------



## scorps (Dec 19, 2007)

so wheres this pic of you holding up a sign with one of you new pets slims


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

they're not new scorps... had them for ages!


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 20, 2007)

lol na not telling ....let just say i no !


----------



## slim6y (Dec 20, 2007)

Finally it happened 

Here's my first PM I got...

"Hi,
Do you really have these monkeys, if so what are the requirements on keeping them. Is it legal?"

YAY!!

Keep em coming they make me happy!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 20, 2007)

*Clearly from this dodgy infrared pic you can see Slim's beast stalking the hapless bird.

*



*BTW Slim, those Monkey's offspring still for sale?*


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 21, 2007)

lol you can see so much detail of the snake IT MUST BE REAL!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 21, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *Clearly from this dodgy infrared pic you can see Slim's beast stalking the hapless bird.
> 
> *View attachment 37522
> 
> ...



Yeah, well, I didn't think anyone else had the infra-red picture - and clearly the snake is warm blooded as well - impressive aye... the first mammalian chameleon hybrid anaconda... Now I really am annoyed it's escaped!

And I don't have any monkey offspring available - sorry, but we had an Indiana Jones Theme Party - styled on the Temple of Doom movie and we all ate and drank out of monkey heads.

Was a great night though.


----------

